# Vintage Knitting Patterns



## mtayl75234 (Mar 25, 2011)

I could not locate the request for vintage patterns so I am starting a new topic. I hope the person who requested finds it and for anyone else who might like this source.

http://www.freevintageknitting.com/patternbook/fleisherfashions75.html

You will find all the FREE patterns you can ever knit. I recently completed a baby layette. The sweater was one of these patterns.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful set!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful work! THanks for sharing the website.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

What a gorgeous set. Very nicely done.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Oh I love this little set. How beautiful it is. You did a great job. Gonna check it out for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

What is the name of the set here. I cannot find it on the site you gave.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I know that site. Your baby set is gorgeous. If nothing else, it is a great place to see yesterday's knitting. Thanks for sharing your pic. It is great. Good work. :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

What a beautiful set! Your knitting is stunning! Thanks for sharing the site. I found two great sweater patterns.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

Isn't it just a wonderful site, so many things to knit. I do like the little set you have knit.


----------



## mtayl75234 (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is a correction to the location for the Vintage Sweater that I posted on 10/8/2011. Also, the cap is from Bernat Softee Baby Pram set:

http://www.bernat.com/search.php?key=baby+pram+set&searchResults=&PATTERNS=Search

The balance is the "Knitted Baby Set, Infants to 6 months, No. 107:

http://freevintageknitting.com/baby/no107-baby-set-pattern.html

Let me know if anyone is still having difficulty locating the direction or if you have additional questions.


----------



## mtayl75234 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment. I am glad you found the site and found sweaters you would like to knit. I just love looking at these vintage patterns. I have done several others as well.


----------



## mtayl75234 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## mtayl75234 (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is the actual URL:

http://freevintageknitting.com/baby/no107-baby-set-pattern.html

Also, the cap is not from this set. I used Bernat Softee Baby Pram Set. Just go to: www.bernat.com. You will have to register for the site then type in the name above.

Let me know if you're still having problems. Enjoy.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

mtayl75234 said:


> Here is a correction to the location for the Vintage Sweater that I posted on 10/8/2011. Also, the cap is from Bernat Softee Baby Pram set:
> 
> http://www.bernat.com/search.php?key=baby+pram+set&searchResults=&PATTERNS=Search
> 
> ...


Th.ank you for clearing this up for me. I have it put in my favorites to print off


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

I love the Vinetage Knitting site, they also have one for Vinetage Crocheting.


----------



## viv222 (Aug 5, 2017)

hi this layette is so sweet . Well done.
where can I find the pattern please


----------

